# [MadFly-Art] Imperial Macharius 'Vulcan' Bronze Hussar 2011



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Forge World Miniatures, Masters-level, TMP. Vote on *CMON*.

Bronze at Hussar 2011 in Large Model Category

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


































































Comments are welcome


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

jesus if thats only brronze what the hell did the the gold look like? im mean really dude that is amazing? do they tell you why its only got bronze?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Great model!!!

I like the color and the weathering.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

fatmantis said:


> jesus if thats only brronze what the hell did the the gold look like? im mean really dude that is amazing? do they tell you why its only got bronze?


I wish i knew, silver went to an ork biker and the gold to a bust of a zombie


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

congrats, thats an awesome paint job


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

And some closeup
Vote on *CMON*.


----------

